# The Sixth Annual Collection of Sartorial Excellence 2010 - PHOTO WRAP-UP and RAFFLE WINNERS



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

*
*​
A Collection of Sartorial Excellence is a small, private exposition of some of the finest men's and women's clothing, furnishings, and accessories available. Over the years, Sartorial Excellence has become the focal point and annual gathering of top-quality clothing afficionados, industry insiders, a number of the artisans whose creations are on display ... as well as many friends who first met online or at one of the previous annual Collections.

Sartorial Excellence began as - and remains - an educational event. Here's something I wrote back in 2004:



Alexander Kabbaz said:


> I have noticed over time that the forum venue lacks a key ingredient when applied to the field of clothing. Though expressed in a myriad of ways, that failing can be summed up quite simply: Show Me.
> 
> Recent attempts on my part to verbally explain . . .
> - - - the differences between single- and double-needle stitching
> ...


In all probability you've spent many hours here at AskAndyAboutClothes trying to learn about various aspects of sartorial competence. Words and pictures are good, but when it comes to learning about the many aspects of clothing, nothing is as good as seeing, touching and asking in-person. Sartorial Excellence fills that void. Not only will you be able to see and disect that which you have long read about, but the seminars and demonstrations will focus on the forum's most important topics. Here's a sampling:

*SARTORIAL EXCELLENCE 2010 SEMINAR SCHEDULE*​
_Partial Listing; Days and Times T/B/A_​
*Seminar Host*
*R. Andrew Gilchrist*
_Founder, AskAndyAboutClothes.com_​
*The Basics and Beyond: Properly Fitting Your Shirt*
_Alexander Kabbaz, Bespoke Shirtmaker_​
*The Basics and Beyond: Proper Suit Fitting*
_Jon Green, Fine Custom Clothier_​
*The Basics and Beyond: Proper Dress Shirt Ironing*
_Bruce Negrycz, Kabbaz-Kelly Custom_
Multiple Demonstrations Each Day​

Bruce Boyer's "Trends" Seminar at the 2008 C.S.E.​
*A Master's Technique: Drafting a Bespoke Shirt Pattern*
Cutting and Sewing Matched-Pattern Bespoke Shirts
A Hands-on Real-time Demonstration
_Alexander Kabbaz, Bespoke Shirtmaker,_​
*Caveat Emptor: More Than You Ever Wanted to Know about: Socks*​
*Beyond the Basics: Coordination of Suit Styling with Body Type*​
*A Master's Technique: Bespoke Shoes are a Reflection of the Wearer*
Which Style(s) Are Right For You?
_Perry Ercolino, Bespoke Shoemaker_​
*Technical Dissertation: Factory-Made vs. Bespoke Clothing*
Differences - Shortcuts - Attributes - Disadvantages - Quality Levels
_Alexander Kabbaz & Joelle Kelly, Bespoke Shirtmakers_​
*Caveat Emptor: The Ignominy of Wedgies ... More Than You Ever Wanted to Know about: Underwear*
_OK ... OK ... Just had to see if you were really reading_​
*Beyond the Basics: A Shoe Compendium*
*The Makers - A Style & Quality Comparison*
_John Cusey, Sr. Moderator and Renowned Shoe Expert_​
And what would a show like this be without an opportunity to grab some of the *luxury clothing ... for free?* Over the years, the *Collection of Sartorial Excellence Raffle* has become somewhat of an eagerly anticipated focal-point. Every ticket-holder automatically receives one raffle entry. Additionally, each purchase made from one of the show's artisans will net you another raffle entry. _(Except for our long-time raffle administrator Andy, who not only buys nothing, but is constantly peering into the ticket bowl trying to wiggle his entry up to the top of the pile!)_

*THE SIXTH ANNUAL COLLECTION OF SARTORIAL EXCELLENCE*
*RAFFLE PRIZES*​
*Grand Prize*
Donated by Zimmerli Of Switzerland and CustomShirt1.com - Valued at $2500+​
*His and Hers Mega-Package: An Entire Week of Zimmerli of Switzerland*​

A Most Exclusive Zimmerli package consisting of a special assortment of seven men's shirts, seven women's shirts & camisoles, 
seven men's briefs or boxers, seven women's panties, a women's Eternity Swiss Cotton nightshirt pajama, 
and a pair of men's Filo di Scozia cotton pajamas**​
*First Prize *
Donated by Kabbaz-Kelly Fine Custom Clothiers - Valued at $2000+​
*Two Kabbaz-Kelly Made-to-Measure Woman's or Man's Shirts of Choice*​
https://www.customshirt1.com/index.html
Choose from a selection of more than 3000 top-quality Swiss and Italian fabrics made in any style of dress shirt ***​
*Second Prize*
Donated by Donati-Firenze and CustomShirt1.com - Valued at $1550+​
*Hers or His Custom-made Leather Outerwear: *
*Woman's Belted Leather Jacket or Men's Reversible Leather/Suede Blazer*​

For Her: Custom-made Leather Jacket with set-in pockets and matching belt in a choice of 15 fashionable colors *** 
-OR- 
For Him: A beautiful patch pocketed, unconstructed styling, custom-made blazer of reversible leather suede 
in a choice of 10 exquisite & tasteful colors ***​
*Third Prize*
Donated by Marcoliani-Milano and CustomShirt1.com - Valued at $600+​
*His and Hers Mega-Package: An Entire Week of Luxury Socks!*​

An exclusive CustomShirt1.com assortment of Men's Cashmere, Women's Cashmere, Men's Merino, Women's Merino, Men's Cotton, 
Women's Cotton, Men's Sport, Women's Sport, ... a complete array of 14 fabulous pairs 
of assorted Dress, Casual, Luxe, and Sport socks for Him and for Her **​
*Fourth Prize*
Donated by Scott & Charters and CustomShirt1.com - Valued at $495 (Men's) $395 (Women's)​
*A Fabulous Luxury Cashmere Cardigan Sweater*​

Made-in-Scotland of the World's Finest Cashmere
For Her: Lightweight Dress Cardigan in Black **
-OR- 
For Him: Mid-Weight Cardigan in color Natural 
Add a bit of luscious warmth to your Winter! **​
*Fifth Prize*
Donated by RVR and CustomShirt1.com - Valued at $395​
*24kt. Gold and Navy Silk Necktie*​

Beautiful and exclusive Made-in-Italy of 24kt Gold and Navy Silk yarns, Basketweave Necktie - a Unique Conversation Piece! *​
*Sixth Prize*
Donated by American Sember Trading Corp. - Valued at $300+​
*His or Hers Ultrafine Swiss Shirtings*​

From Alumo of Switzerland, the world's finest shirting mill, a shirt-length cut of the latest 2x2 200s broadcloth 
and shirt-length cut of the new 3x3 160s broadcloth. *​
*Seventh Prize*
Donated by Alpo Guanti and CustomShirt1.com - Valued at $185+​
*His or Hers Package: Italian Lambskin Cabretta Gloves*​

Beautiful and exclusive Made-in-Italy, luscious, soft Lambskin Cabretta
For Her: Semi-opera Length Cashmere-lined in color Rosso 
-OR- 
For Him: Fur-lined Dress Gloves in color Arancio. 
Add a bit of splash to your dash! **​
*Eighth thru Twelfth Prizes*
Donated by CustomShirt1.com - Valued at $140+ each​
*Exclusive Grab-Bags of Swiss and Italian Men's or Women's (Winner's Choice) Socks*​
Each Including Five Pairs of assorted dress and/or casual luxury socks by Zimmerli, Bresciani, and Marcoliani
on premises and ready to be taken home. No peeking!*​
_* Single asterisk items will be at the event and can be taken home if the winner is present_
_** These items will be shipped to the winner on the Wednesday following the event_
_*** These items are custom-made and will be shipped to the winner 8-12 weeks after the event_
_Photos shown are stock examples for illustrative purposes only. Actual prizes may vary from the photos._

The Sixth Annual Collection of Sartorial Excellence will take place in Suite 1731 at New York City's Regency Hotel on Friday, February 26th and Saturday, February 27th. Show hours are from 10am to 6pm. Sartorial Excellence is open to members of AskAndyAboutClothes, the clients of the artisans & exhibitors and their guests.

An advance ticket to A Collection of Sartorial Excellence entitles the holder to :
---Admission to the Show, to all Refreshments, to all Exhibits, and to all Seminars.
---Each ticket also serves as a Credit Voucher in the amount of the ticket purchase, good as cash for any purchase made at the show.
---Tickets are good for both Friday and Saturday admission.
---Tickets admit the holder only. Every attendee must have an admission ticket.

Tickets are available only at SartorialExcellence.com. Note that the Sartorial Excellence suite, though huge by any hotel's standards, has a maximum capacity. If that capacity is reached, ticket sales will cease.

Here's a bit more information about the event for those who are new to AskAndy's:

1] All of we artisans, and our partners and/or members of our staffs will be available to answer questions during the entire seventeen-plus hours of the event.

2] There will be no long-winded speeches by the artisans. Our concern lies not in offering self-serving monologues topically germane to microcosmic manifestations of each of our particular sartorial arts. The agreed goal is to try to respond intelligiently to your concerns with respect to the design, quality, construction, and usage of the clothing you either wear or aspire towards.

3] More specifically, "demonstrations" will be continuous. That is the entire premise ... that there is much about clothing frequently asked on the fora which is ever-so-much better shown rather than written. Seminars aside, "presentations", insofar as they are to be differentiated from demonstrations, will be in the form of the clothing & furnishings available for inspection ... and the interogation of its maker. In reality, the entire event will consist of one long "discussion session".

4] Will the makers display their wares? How can I show you the difference between a French front and a placket center without having them available? Will Joelle, Damien, and I be loading 2000 boxes of Zimmerli underwear and 60 dozen Marcoliani socks into a tractor-trailer and moving it to the Regency? Not likely! Will I have one of each type so I can show all those who have asked what the difference is between Pure Comfort, Pureness MicroModal and Royal Classic Cotton Lisle? Positively yes. I would be derelict if I didn't. Will there be ties, a number of suits, a sampling of shirts and a range of shoes? Of course ... what else would you be coming to learn about if not the positive and negative aspects of the clothing we so frequently discuss? Will there be items for sale? To a man (and woman) we're all damn proud of what we do. We're certainly not going to show it to you and then say you can't have it if you want. But that is not the focus of the event.

5] In relation to bespoke making, I view the event to be somewhat similar to my first meeting with a new client. We spend some time discussing style and wardrobe coordination. We usually segue to a more intense back-and-forth regarding the many various options available in the design and construction of shirts - as well as the advantages and detriments of each. We then go over measurement and fitting parameters in relation to occupational & "social needs" requirements, body type, and esthetic preferences. Finally, we begin to carve a synopsis of our meeting into a more concrete agenda for the building of a shirt and furnishings collection. That's where I see the event from my shirt perspective - taking you through the process up to but not including the bespeaking part where AmEx enters into the equation. The other artisans see similar courses of action in their own fields.

6] All the while, our official photographers will be taking pictures with and of our guests and posting them on the fora so that those far from NYC can get a bit of vicarious enjoyment. As no other cameras are permitted at the event, the photographers will gladly shoot anything you would like and supply you with copies at no charge.

7] Finally, as to the Dress Code for the event, Proper Attire is required. That does not necessarily mean business dress which is, of course, perfectly acceptable. Weekend casual is fine as is White Tie & Tails if you are so inclined. But ... your fave featherweight flip-flops ... just will not pass muster.

Let me close with a memorable quotation from Mark Seitelman, AAAC's own Son of Beau Brummel who, at the end of the First Annual Collection of Sartorial Excellence, posted the following:



Son of Beau Brummel said:


> For two, brief days, a hotel suite in the Regency was turned into a mini-department store. Although it was smack in the middle of Manhattan's luxury retail district, this store on the 17th floor became the city's finest and most exclusive mens store. I heard the managers of Bergdorf's and Barneys breathed a collective sigh of relief at 6:00 pm Saturday when the show ended.


FYI: A Partial Listing:

*SARTORIAL EXCELLENCE 2010 EXHIBITORS AND ARTISANS*

*AskAndyAboutClothes.com*
_- Premier Men's Online Forum_
*Donati-Firenze Leather*
_- Custom-made Italian Leather Jackets & Coats_
*Scott & Charters*
_- Custom-made and RTW Scottish Cashmere Sweaters_
*Begg of Scotland Luxury Cashmere*
_- World's Finest Scarves & Throws_
*CustomShirt1.com*
_- Luxury Furnishings and Accessories_
*Bresciani 1970*
_- Custom-made and Stock Luxury Socks_
*Alpo Guanti, Glovers *
_- Exquisite Italian Gloves for Men and Women (World premier)_
*Zimmerli of Switzerland Women's*
_- Luxury Women's Intimates, Pajamas, Loungewear, and Outerwear_
*Chester Jefferies, Glovers *
_- Handmade English Gloves_
*RVR*
_- Exquisite hand-made Italian neckties_
*Jon Green New York *
_- Fine Custom Clothiers_
*Kabbaz-Kelly* 
_- Fine Custom Shirtmakers_
*Perry Ercolino, Shoemaker *
_- Fine Bespoke and Made-to-Measure Shoes_
*Marcoliani-Milano*
_- Luxury Men's and Women's Socks_
*Pria*
_- Italian Wool, Silk & Cashmere Scarves_
*Ulster Linen*
_- Hand-Rolled Irish Linen Handkerchiefs_
*Kabbaz-Kelly Accessories*
_- Custom-made Belts, Braces, and Neckties_
*Wurkin Stiffs *
_- Magnetic Collar Stays_
*Zimmerli of Switzerland *
_- Men's Underwear, Sweaters, Polos, Pajamas, Loungewear_

*Tickets to the Sixth Annual are available at SartorialExcellence.com*​
*We'll Close With A Bit of History From past Collections of Sartorial Excellence:*

​
​
​


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Looks to be a fantastic show. I wish I could make it this year but I'll be in another state. Take lots and lots of pics... especially of those wearing hats like Mr. Logan.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Mattdeckard:

I can't imagine a better "state" to be in - the state of luxury clothing and knowledge and camaraderie!! 

Everyone else:

This is a must attend as you'll hear from those who have been there all the years before. I've got my airline tickets and hotel room booked and I'm starting to pack (I don't have anything to wear! :icon_smile


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

What can you learn at Sartorial Excellence? Here are a few typical examples from previous shows:

1 - Where do Mother-of-Pearl buttons come from?

2 - What do all the numbers & lines indicate on the single-breasted jacket pattern?


​
3 - What do the many "specifiers" and industry terms mean insofar as shirt collars?

4 - Is there an easy way to communicate my desires to my shirtmaker?



All attendees will receive a take-home Collar Renderer Pad for their own personal use while supplies last.​


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

from a PM said:


> Hi,
> Do you have to be present to win one of the prizes? The reason I ask is that I doubt I'll be able to get there, but for only $20, I'm willing to make a bet.
> thanks
> -------


No, it is not necessary to be present to win. Those who win and are not present will be contacted by e-mail for a shipping address. Winners will be posted on AskAndy's after the close of the show (and 2-3 days of sleep).

However, if you are not there on Saturday afternoon, you might consider asking someone who will be there to check Andy's suitcase at checkout. :devil:

BTW, if anyone has a question, please ask on this thread so that everyone can get the benefit of the answer.


----------



## La Fin du Monde (Jun 4, 2009)

Alex,

I am thoroughly looking forward to the event! I have already purchased my ticket and I was wondering if we would receive a confirmation email? 

Are our spouses invited to join us or come by for a short visit or do they need to purchase a ticket too? 

Best,
LFdM


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

La Fin du Monde said:


> Alex,
> 
> I am thoroughly looking forward to the event! I have already purchased my ticket and I was wondering if we would receive a confirmation email?
> 
> ...


As Joelle is not reading this thread**, I can say we'd certainly rather have you with your spouse than you alone. :devil: Spouses, girlfriends, and significant others are most welcome on the ticket holder's arm.

Event confirmation e-mails will be sent on 15 February, but you should have received a confirmation of payment from Paypal as soon as you ordered your ticket.

For those who haven't been to prior Collections of Sartorial Ecellence, this is equally as much a women's as a men's show. Virtually every item you will see at C.S.E. is available both for the distaff as well as men. Except, perhaps, neckties.

But then again, we shan't be featuring many silk negligees for the guys:


_Zimmerli of Switzerland _Limited Edition Pure Silk Negligee - World Premier at C.S.E. 2010 | Model:_Sara Varacalli_

** If I should find the bedroom door locked and a blanket & pillow on the sofa tonight, I'll know I was mistaken.​


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> ** If I should find the bedroom door locked and a blanket & pillow on the sofa tonight, I'll know I was mistaken.​


She gives you a blanket and pillow?


----------



## emptym (Feb 22, 2008)

Wish I could go. I enjoyed it a lot a couple years ago.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Will said:


> She gives you a blanket and pillow?


 We can dream, can't we?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Strike while the iron is hot!*

If you've never attended CSE before watching Bruce iron a shirt will be worth all efforts to be there!

*The Basics and Beyond: Proper Dress Shirt Ironing*
_Bruce Negrycz, Kabbaz-Kelly Custom_
Multiple Demonstrations Each Day

Bruce's ironing is probably why many of you are coming back this year!


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Who's the guy in the green sweater? He looks familiar.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

FrankDC said:


> Who's the guy in the green sweater? He looks familiar.


 Do you mean the guy whose collar needs an ironing lesson from Bruce this year?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

*Bespoke Braces by Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons to Debut at C.S.E.*

By combining the fields of our tailoring craftsmanship with the art and technology capabilities of our art school, we have developed an entirely new genre of bespoke braces.

Although we have always made bespoke braces with a huge variety of available **details, these are different. Simply put, virtually anything you've ever thought would be great to have on a pair of braces can now be realized! Want to make a statement? Show off your kids? Root for your school? Reproduce your favorite painting? Expose your Tea Party affiliation? We can do it ... and with any of the details we use for our regular bespoke braces incorporated into the making.

You'll be able to see this unique, trend-setting new display of sartorial individuality for the first time at the Sixth Annual Collection of Sartorial Excellence ... or right here on AAAC after the show closes. Until then ... mum's the word!

* ** What is meant by "available details"?*
The metal brace fittings can be of 18kt gold-filled or sterling silver. The leather brace parts can be of lambskin, cowhide, deerskin, alligator, lizard, snakeskin and more. The leather parts can be virtually any color. The fastening ends can be designed for brace buttons or made suspender-like using clip-ons. They can be the plain buttonholed-leather/exotics or catgut-cord/deerkin attached type. The brace material itself can be silk, linen, vyella, cashmere, or cotton. _(Individual designs are possible only on silk and cotton.)_ Finally, the braces themselves are made to fit your individual measurements so that the front clips sit neither too high nor too low but are properly located just below your pectoral muscles.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Some recent updates/additions to report:

1] AskAndy Cufflinks have been added to the Raffle Prizes

2] There will be a Sample Sale/Clearance section with hundreds of women's and men's items from Zimmerli, Bresciani, Marcoliani, Pantherella, and Kabbaz-Kelly Custom.

3] AskAndy Tickets have not sold out (as of 1/19) but are going more quickly than anticipated.

4] We have added a leather dyeing demonstration for those interested in learning how to recolor shoes, belts, and small leather goods.


----------



## Alfred IV (Oct 27, 2009)

I just got tickets and am looking forward to the weekend. Also anniversary weekend, so a show in the city is also on tap!


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Alfred IV said:


> I just got tickets and am looking forward to the weekend. Also anniversary weekend, so a show in the city is also on tap!


 That's wonderful! Champagne for you and your better half will be chilled and awaiting your arrival.


----------



## Alfred IV (Oct 27, 2009)

That is very kind of you. Thank you very much.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Alfred IV said:


> That is very kind of you. Thank you very much.


Happy to contribute to your special weekend! What show are you seeing?


----------



## arenn (Dec 29, 2003)

Amazing, I am actually going to be able to attend this year. Yes, I have resurfaced again. My devotion to my own urbanism blog has kept me from sartorial delights on the web as much as I'd like. Should be an amazing event.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

AR - It will be nice to actually see you in person!


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Just a couple of quick updates: 

1] The AskAndy Members discount tickets are almost gone. At the rate they've been going, there are roughly enough left to last until this Thursday or Friday.

2] Our regular Artisan Highlight Animation Clips will begin to be posted here next week. These will include Perry Ercolino Bespoke Shoemaker, Jon Green NY Custom Clothiers, Kabbaz-Kelly Custom Shirtmaker, Zimmerli of Switzerland, RVR Neckwear, and Marcoliani-Milano. The purpose of these is to give you a brief glimpse of each of the artisans in a behind-the-scenes context.

3] Christopher Tattannelli and Josephine Russo have agreed to be with us in-person to more fully explain the process of custom-making Donati-Florence men's and women's leather outerwear. We shall also have a complete range of full lambskins on hand for those who wish to see/touch the actual hides.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm impressed with the large and quick response! I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.

This may be the very best *Collection of Sartorial Excellence* yet!


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Andy said:


> I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.


I don't recall seeing your name on the Guest List.

When did you order your ticket? :biggrin2:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Wish I could attend. Ticket price is no problem -- it's transportation cost. :-/

Hope everyone has fun!


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Jovan said:


> Wish I could attend. Ticket price is no problem -- it's transportation cost. :-/
> 
> Hope everyone has fun!


Alex, can you send him airfare?

Also, will Howard be there?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

RJman said:


> Alex, can you send him airfare?
> 
> Also, will Howard be there?


I will be happy to provide a limo for Howard! And RJman why don't you stop by. It's not that far from where you are! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Andy said:


> I will be happy to provide a limo for Howard! And RJman why don't you stop by. It's not that far from where you are! :icon_smile_big:


Howard IM'ed me that he is unavailable and said you should send the limo to East Hampton instead.

As for the _not far_ RJ, sartorially extraordinaire felineophile ... it's plain that he thrives on a different plane from which no plane can journey to this plain.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Howard IM'ed me that he is unavailable and said you should send the limo to East Hampton instead.
> 
> As for the _not far_ RJ, sartorially extraordinaire felineophile ... *it's plain that he thrives on a different plane from which no plane can journey to this plain*.


Are you saying I live in Spain?

I've never been sure if the proper term is "ailurophile" or "felinophile". Any philologists in the audience?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Howard IM'ed me that he is unavailable and said you should send the limo to East Hampton instead.
> 
> As for the _not far_ RJ, sartorially extraordinaire felineophile ... it's plain that he thrives on a different plane from which no plane can journey to this plain.


The limos I hire will not go into the Hamptons! And the rest of your post is plain to me! :icon_smile:


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

RJman said:


> Are you saying I live in Spain?


Only if it's raining cats.



RJman said:


> I've never been sure if the proper term is "ailurophile" or "felinophile". Any philologists in the audience?


Amazon will locate cat books with either term. If that's not the definitive source, perhaps the good Dr. Bresch, a _*Phil*_adelphia psych_*ologist*_ may be able to identify the correct term.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

If you will be attending this year's CSE and also intend to visit the Alfred Sargent shoes trunk show being held in NYC at the same time, there is GOOD NEWS!!!

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1051958#post1051958
I am happy to give all members who have purchased tickets for the Collection of Sartorial Excellence and who make an appointment to see me Thursday or Friday (February 25 or 26) a *10% discount* on any shoes ordered.

*-- Chay Cooper*

_email *[email protected] *_​


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Andy said:


> If you will be attending this year's CSE and also intend to visit the Alfred Sargent shoes trunk show being held in NYC at the same time, there is GOOD NEWS!!!
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1051958#post1051958I am happy to give all members who have purchased tickets for the Collection of Sartorial Excellence and who make an appointment to see me Thursday or Friday (February 25 or 26) a *10% discount* on any shoes ordered.
> 
> ...


Oh? Is this the excuse you're going to use to "disappear" for hours on Friday? I'm gonna tell Malinda! (Unless you return with an extra pair in 11EEE).


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Oh? Is this the excuse you're going to use to "disappear" for hours on Friday? I'm gonna tell Malinda! (Unless you return with an extra pair in 11EEE).


I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Hey, New Yorkers*

You'd think I'd have this settled after all these CSE visits, but I'm always on the lookout for new, so any restaurant suggestions for near the Regency Hotel, 61st and Park Ave?

Breakfast? Unique bars?


----------



## be_nac (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow! This seems like it's going to be a really fun event! I wish I could make it, but as the other person said "transportation is my biggest problem". I'm sure that each year it just keeps getting better and better! To those that will be attending this event, do me a favor and take lots of pictures! Post them up when you get back. Thanks!


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

be_nac said:


> Wow! This seems like it's going to be a really fun event! I wish I could make it, but as the other person said "transportation is my biggest problem". I'm sure that each year it just keeps getting better and better! To those that will be attending this event, do me a favor and take lots of pictures! Post them up when you get back. Thanks!


Given the recent weather, transportation can be cheap. All one needs to get to the event is a pair of skiis and a warm coat.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Given the recent weather, transportation can be cheap. All one needs to get to the event is a pair of skis and a warm coat.


 Here in Southern California it's only in the 70's today. Should I expect any colder weather in NYC?

I was hoping to have my Scott Hill sport jacket and ensemble ready to show at CSE, but it doesn't look like I'm going to have them in time! 

BUT! I'm really excited about my new Matt Deckard Designed Sport Jacket.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1058533#post1058533

It's unbelievable and wait until you see the details (if I could get a photo up)!

I'm going to wear it on the plane and I'll have it at CSE for everyone to look at.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

be_nac said:


> Wow! This seems like it's going to be a really fun event! I wish I could make it, but as the other person said "transportation is my biggest problem". I'm sure that each year it just keeps getting better and better! To those that will be attending this event, do me a favor and take lots of pictures! Post them up when you get back. Thanks!


Photos will be posted here each night _(assuming Andy doesn't bring out the Scotch before I'm done uploading)_.



Andy said:


> Here in Southern California it's only in the 70's today. Should I expect any colder weather in NYC?


 Now that the show is within the range of the 10-day forecast: A bit o' the damp with perhaps a flurry for flavor. Be a nice couple of days to huddle 'round the merino and feel the cashmere.

Personally, I'm bringing my fur-lined gloves, Zimmerli charcoal silk & wool long johns, and a Cashmerello shirt. Oh ... wait ... I don't own a Cashmerello shirt. Maybe I need a better shirtmaker.

A note to those who plan to attend the seminars: We've had quite a number of requests to release them on CD. Dress counts - speakers and audience will be recorded!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Printing my boarding passes tomorrow morning - now I'm really excited. Still nothing to wear! 

Alex: If I do bring out the Scotch before you get the photos downloaded you can just take a photo of the soles of my shoes there under the cashmere scarf table. :icon_smile_big:

And gentlemen please, please come talk to me. I'll want to know your user name so I can ID you in case we haven't met.

I'm wearing some dark brown slip-on shoes for the airplane and getting in to the Regency on Wednesday AND walking around Manhattan on Thursday. Friday and Saturday should be OK in the suite unless Koji's Grand Piano crane did any roof damage


----------



## Jordan (Mar 2, 2006)

Unfortunately, the weather isn't looking too shoe-friendly. Seems to be an annual tradition.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Jordan said:


> Unfortunately, the weather isn't looking too shoe-friendly. Seems to be an annual tradition.


I'm in a unique position since I'm at the Hotel and not walking in the rain/snow to get to CSE! But for the days I come in, leave and walk around Manhattan - I just finished putting a second layer of WAX! on some dark brown Alden's!


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Jordan said:


> Unfortunately, the weather isn't looking too shoe-friendly. Seems to be an annual tradition.


It *is* an annual tradition! That's why everyone hangs out drinking champagne and avoiding the #&$^#%$ weather outside! Whilst playing with cashmere scarves and fur-lined lambskin gloves. :devil:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

You frequent flyer's would be proud of me! I packed two suits, three shirts, one pair of shoes, toiletries, one odd trousers, two neckties and pocket squares into one carry-on!!

Thank goodness the hotel has an iron/ironing board!!!

The other "carry-on" has Koji's CD's, and my computer!

Note the Suite change on the first Post!!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

It's snowing in NYC -big time with *BIG* snow flakes!! Lots of fun.

I unpacked my two wrinkled suits last night and hung them up. The Chan suit was just folded but the mytailor.com suit was folded (wadded! ) and put into one of those travel sacks that you roll all the air out of making the suit the thickness of a piece of paper (slight exaggeration :icon_smile_big.

We went to the Monkey Bar for dinner (walked the 7 blocks there and back). This morning the Chan suit was almost wrinkle free!!! 

And the MyTailor.com suit was in good shape. Some ironing of shirts and steaming of the suits this morning and I'm ready. Except the iron seems to be limited to 5 bursts of steam and then it goes off. Just took longer!


----------



## La Fin du Monde (Jun 4, 2009)

*Are we still on for today?*



Andy said:


> It's snowing in NYC -big time with *BIG* snow flakes!!


I believe the answer is yes, but I just wanted to check to be sure.


----------



## arenn (Dec 29, 2003)

Unfortunately, my flights were cancelled to NYC both yesterday and today, so no Sartorial Excellence for me. I'm really disappointed, but I hope everyone who can make it has a great time.


----------



## mack11211 (Oct 14, 2004)

Soon trekking toward Manhattan.

Have reread Jack London's "To Build A Fire" for examples of What Not To Do.

Hope to see you later today...or tomorrow...or perhaps you'll read about me come Spring.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

We (including those of us from sunny California) have indeed survived. Kudos to those who have braved the elements and made the trek!

It was a great day with master bespoke shoe maker Perry Ercolino, master shirt ironer Bruce, Alex with a detailed autopsy of the engineering of a shirt, and the infamous Jon Green dissecting the bespoke suit.

Great seeing all of you (most of who want to come back tomorrow) - we had way too much fun today.

Especially enjoyed talking to "Master Cleaner" Stu from Rave Fabric Care (www.ravefabriccare.com). He knows cleaning!!


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

AAAAAAAAAARGH! 

You're killing me. I just had to cancel my train reservation. Thank you Mother (Nature). I could make it down there but the mess I would be coming back to makes it ill-advised. Think of me while you're lounging by the fire, sipping scotch, smoking cigars, rolling in cashmere, wrapped in silk robes and enjoying your warm toasty shoes. I'll be the wet miserable one shoveling snow.

Have some extra fun for me.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 5, 2007)

I have to say it was a pleasure to meet everyone yesterday and a great learning experience. I now have a better understanding of what I am paying for and I may have to get a second job to afford what my newly acquired knowledge has convinced me I need. ☺ I will be looking forward to the Seventh event.

I am now going to shovel out my car. There is a three-foot wall of frozen snow blocking me in. Sometime during the night they plowed my street and the little wall formed by the plow froze solid. I usually park on the left side of the street to avoid this problem but they came up the one way the wrong way. That will teach me to try and out smart Sanitation.

I would like to thank everyone who took the time to answer my questions. A special thanks to Alex and Andy for making it happen.

Regards to all,

Ian


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I have to owe much to clean living - and have to change my ways soon! :icon_smile_big: But my wife and I flew into NYC on a nice sunny day and flew back to Los Angeles on a beautiful day just after the fourth worst blizzard on record for New York City.

And we got to LA one hour early! 

We had a great time. It's just so much fun to talk to fellow Forum Members in person (and see what they're wearing). The vendors were also incredible this year. Robert of RVR ties, Jon Green and Perry Ercolino are not only wonderful people but passionate about their products and willing to take time to educate us about them. I learned a lot!

We had outstanding help with the CSE this year in the persons of Conrad and Daniel. Two perfect young gentlemen who just happen to be the sons of Joelle and Alex (Tucker their youngest son was there handing all the behinds the scenes business!). They were helpful, smart and perfectly dressed.

THANKS Conrad and Daniel.

And thanks Damien, Alex's oldest son for his photography and talking me into a Courvoisier after dinner Saturday night. I think I only had one .

More in a bit, but I didn't check my e-mail yesterday and there are 400 messages (mostly gentlemen trying to register for the Forum but forgot to put in their location information or didn't tell me about their gmail)!!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Photos!*

Bruce the wonder ironer!! We wonder how he does it!

And famous men's fashion author and aficionado *G. Bruce Boyer* (who was just feeling a little "out of focus" that day!

Thanks to Tom Osher for the photos and check out his cufflinks on his website: https://www.mensvintageclassics.com


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Between 24" of snow and 42 large cartons arriving late - in one of which are the cameras - we're running a bit behind! The post-show wrapup, raffle results, artisans thoughts, and photos will be posted this weekend. A quick thank you to all who braved the snow and made our 6th annual the most pleasurable yet. I must say, the change from Lobb, Cleverly, and AE to Vasque, Timberland, and Sorrell was certainly interesting!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Mr. Boyer proves that spread collars and ticket pockets look fine with a 3/2 sack. Fantastic. It's too bad he doesn't post here.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

​
A Collection of Sartorial Excellence is a small, private exposition of some of the finest men's and women's clothing, furnishings, and accessories available. Over the years, Sartorial Excellence has become the focal point and annual gathering of top-quality clothing afficionados, industry insiders, a number of the artisans whose creations are on display ... as well as many friends who first met online or at one of the previous annual Collections.

Sartorial Excellence began as - and remains - an educational event. In all probability you've spent many hours here at AskAndyAboutClothes trying to learn about various aspects of sartorial competence. Words and pictures are good, but when it comes to learning about the many aspects of clothing, nothing is as good as seeing, touching and asking in-person. Sartorial Excellence fills that void.

Here is a short wrapup of a few of the many Sixth Annual C.S.E. seminar sessions:

*Seminar Host*
*R. Andrew Gilchrist*
_Founder, AskAndyAboutClothes.com_

*Beyond the Basics: A Shoe Compendium*
*The Makers - A Style & Quality Comparison*
_John Cusey, Sr. Moderator and Renowned Shoe Expert_


Founder Andy Gilchrist and Sr. Moderator John Cusey hardLY at work.
"Gosh darn it Andy, those shoes were heavy." "I know John. But that's nothing in comparison to opening the front door!"​
*The Basics and Beyond: Proper Suit Fitting*
_Jon Green, Fine Custom Clothier_

As usual, Jon performed in his favorite role as professor of sartorial excellence.

​
​
​
*A Master's Technique: Drafting a Bespoke Shirt Pattern*
Cutting and Sewing Matched-Pattern Bespoke Shirts
A Hands-on Real-time Demonstration
_Alexander Kabbaz, Bespoke Shirtmaker,_

This was a fun session. Having spent the previous day slogging through the 24" of snow, erecting shelving, and unpacking cartons, our shutterbug overslept. The students learned, from the taking of measurments to the final draughting of the shirt collar, how the two-dimensional paper pattern is created with the goal of creating a three-dimensional object.

​
*A Master's Technique: Bespoke Shoes are a Reflection of the Wearer*
Which Style(s) Are Right For You?
_Perry Ercolino, Bespoke Shoemaker_


Perry Ercolino, the current generation of a family history of bespoke shoemakers, 
offered a wealth of technical and esthetic guidance on the subject.​
​

What you see offers the beauty and style. An alternative view (right) from below looks deeper into the shoemaker's art.​
*Beyond the Seminars*

In addition to the scheduled edicational sessions, the artisans and makers of the 6th Annual C.S.E. offered constant advice and answered attendees questions during the entire two day shoW.

​

RVR's Robert Valdes Rodriguez offers Andy Gilchrist a bit of help in selecting from the myriad of beautiful handmade ties until ....​

... Gilchrist finds a wonderful purple Lavlane Classic stripe.​
The leather outerwear by Donati~Florence was spectacular. In the following photos, artisan Christopher Tattanelli _(left)_, Donati's pattern maker, explains his family's philosophy. "Our school of style is to work with the finest lambskin from the point-of-view that leather can be created like fabric. All of our techniques use the finer methods of working with cloth and apply these principles to the creation of lambskin." Tattanelli, whose sister Jennifer fills the role of designer for their spectacular array of men's and women's outerwear, came in from Florence to educate about the unique line.

​
​

One exceptional feature of the Donati brand, besides the fact that it is custom-made, 
lies in this lamb-as-fabric design. As Christopher explains here, this allows the making of 
the world's only fully-canvassed leather garments, a feature unique to the Donati clothing.​
As always, discussions of fine clothing tradition, history, and "the future" continued non-stop throughout the show.


Joelle Kelly, master shirtmaker and owner of CustomShirt1, discusses what lies ahead with _Departures Magazine's_ Mark van de Walle. 
Both look on in approval at ...​

... Kabbaz-Kelly's Bruce Negrycz discussing jacket construction with the next Kabbaz generation
in the person of Damien Kabbaz (the "I overslept" shutterbug from above). 
Younger brother Conrad Kabbaz, always the best dressed, supervises from the other side of the room.​
*The exhibitors and artisans of the Sixth Annual A Collection of Sartorial Excellence:*

*AskAndyAboutClothes.com*
_- Premier Men's Online Forum_

*Donati-Firenze Leather*
_- Custom-made Italian Leather Jackets & Coats_

*Perry Ercolino, Shoemaker *
_- Fine Bespoke and Made-to-Measure Shoes_


Donati's Christopher Tattanelli shows the canvassing of lambskin while Perry Ercolino explains 
bespoke shoemaking to investment guru Professor Lew Altfest.​

Sarah, our lead Donati, Begg, and Zimmerli model, was unable to make it in from Berlin due to the snow ... 
but was certainly present in spirit! 
Sarah is wearing Donati's unique, reversible Nehru-collar women's blazer in brown.​
*Scott & Charters*
_- Custom-made and RTW Scottish Cashmere Sweaters_

*Begg of Scotland Luxury Cashmere*
_- World's Finest Scarves & Throws_


Demonstrating her versatility, Sarah models Begg of Scotland's stunning Arran cashmere
in Shell Pink, Flannel Grey, and Regal Red.​
*Jon Green New York *
_- Fine Custom Clothiers_

*CustomShirt1.com*
_- Luxury Furnishings and Accessories_

​

In addition to their virtually endless selection of hand-rolled silk pocket squares, Kabbaz-Kelly's CustomShirt1.com featured 
Zimmerli of Switzerland's merino sweaters and pajamas, the wide range of custom-made Donati leather outerwear, 
and the fabulous men's and women's Italian lambskin gloves from Alpo Guanti.​
*Ulster Linen*
_- Hand-Rolled Irish Linen Handkerchiefs_

*Bresciani 1970*
_- Custom-made and Stock Luxury Socks_

​
*Alpo Guanti, Glovers *
_- Exquisite Italian Gloves for Men and Women_

*Kabbaz-Kelly* 
_- Fine Custom Shirtmakers_

​
*Zimmerli of Switzerland Women's*
_- Luxury Women's Intimates, Pajamas, Loungewear, and Outerwear_

*RVR*
_- Exquisite hand-made Italian neckties_

​
*Pria*
_- Italian Wool, Silk & Cashmere Scarves_

*Marcoliani-Milano*
_- Luxury Men's and Women's Socks_


The array of more than 2,000 styles of men's socks was incredible ...​

... and the women's range wasn't far behind.​
*Wurkin Stiffs *
_- Magnetic Collar Stays_

*Zimmerli of Switzerland *
_- Men's Underwear, Sweaters, Polos, Pajamas, Loungewear_

And what would this show have been without an opportunity to grab some of the *luxury clothing ... for free?* Over the years, the *Collection of Sartorial Excellence Raffle* has become somewhat of an eagerly anticipated focal-point. Every ticket-holder automatically received one raffle entry. Additionally, each purchase made from one of the show's artisans netted another raffle entry. 
Congratulations to all of the winners!

*THE SIXTH ANNUAL COLLECTION OF SARTORIAL EXCELLENCE*
*RAFFLE PRIZE WINNERS*​
*Grand Prize*
Donated by Zimmerli Of Switzerland and CustomShirt1.com - Valued at $2500+​
*His and Hers Mega-Package: An Entire Week of Zimmerli of Switzerland*
*Winner: Dean Ayer*​

A Most Exclusive Zimmerli package consisting of a special assortment of seven men's shirts, seven women's shirts & camisoles, 
seven men's briefs or boxers, seven women's panties, a women's Eternity Swiss Cotton nightshirt pajama, 
and a pair of men's Filo di Scozia cotton pajamas**​
*First Prize *
Donated by Kabbaz-Kelly Fine Custom Clothiers - Valued at $2000+​
*Two Kabbaz-Kelly Made-to-Measure Woman's or Man's Shirts of Choice*
*Winner: Mori Goto*​

Choose from a selection of more than 3000 top-quality Swiss and Italian fabrics made in any style of dress shirt ***​
*Second Prize*
Donated by Donati-Firenze and CustomShirt1.com - Valued at $1550+​
*Hers or His Custom-made Leather Outerwear: *
*Woman's Belted Leather Jacket or Men's Reversible Leather/Suede Blazer*
*Winner: Stuart Schwartz*​

For Her: Custom-made Leather Jacket with set-in pockets and matching belt in a choice of 15 fashionable colors *** 
-OR- 
For Him: A beautiful patch pocketed, unconstructed styling, custom-made blazer of reversible leather suede 
in a choice of 10 exquisite & tasteful colors ***​
*Third Prize*
Donated by Marcoliani-Milano and CustomShirt1.com - Valued at $600+​
*His and Hers Mega-Package: An Entire Week of Luxury Socks!*
*Winner: Winthrop Baum*​

An exclusive CustomShirt1.com assortment of Men's Cashmere, Women's Cashmere, Men's Merino, Women's Merino, Men's Cotton, 
Women's Cotton, Men's Sport, Women's Sport, ... a complete array of 14 fabulous pairs 
of assorted Dress, Casual, Luxe, and Sport socks for Him and for Her **​
*Fourth Prize*
Donated by Scott & Charters and CustomShirt1.com - Valued at $495 (Men's) $395 (Women's)​
*A Fabulous Luxury Cashmere Cardigan Sweater*
*Winner: Linda Orhun*​

Made-in-Scotland of the World's Finest Cashmere
For Her: Lightweight Dress Cardigan **
-OR- 
For Him: Mid-Weight Cardigan in color Natural 
Add a bit of luscious warmth to your Winter! **​
*Fifth Prize*
Donated by RVR and CustomShirt1.com - Valued at $395​
*24kt. Gold and Navy Silk Necktie*
*Winner: Anthony Scaffidi*​

Beautiful and exclusive Made-in-Italy of 24kt Gold and Navy Silk yarns, Basketweave Necktie - a Unique Conversation Piece! *​
*Sixth Prize*
Donated by American Sember Trading Corp. - Valued at $300+​
*His or Hers Ultrafine Swiss Shirtings*
*Winner: Julian Yap*​

From Alumo of Switzerland, the world's finest shirting mill, a shirt-length cut of the latest 2x2 200s broadcloth 
and shirt-length cut of the new 3x3 160s broadcloth. **​
*Seventh Prize*
Donated by Alpo Guanti and CustomShirt1.com - Valued at $185+​
*His or Hers Package: Italian Lambskin Cabretta Gloves*
*Winner: Naomi Goodman*​

Beautiful and exclusive Made-in-Italy, luscious, soft Lambskin Cabretta
For Her: Semi-opera Length Cashmere-lined in color Rosso 
-OR- 
For Him: Fur-lined Dress Gloves in color Arancio. 
Add a bit of splash to your dash! **​
*Ninth and Tenth Prizes*
Donated by Andy Gilchrist - Valued at $100+ each​
*A Pair of AskAndy Hand-enameled Cuff Links *
*Winners: Jordan Brackett & Philippe Becker*​








Beautiful Links from England in the Traditional Style **​
*Tenth thru Eighteenth Prizes*
Donated by CustomShirt1.com - Valued at $140+ each
Note: This was originally to be four prizes. 
As our thanks for braving the incredible snowstorm, 
we doubled the number of socks prizes. 
Thanks for coming out!​
*Exclusive Grab-Bags of Swiss and Italian Men's or Women's (Winner's Choice) Socks*
*Winners: *
*J.T.Stewart ~ Emily Thompson ~ Lewis Altfest*
*Aaron Schloff ~ Michael Falsetta ~ Erik Noble*
*Mark Seitelman ~ G.Bruce Boyer ~ Jesse Bayker*​
Each Including Five Pairs of assorted dress and/or casual luxury socks by Zimmerli, Bresciani, Pantherella, and/or Marcoliani **​
_** These items will be shipped to the winner following the event_
_*** These items are custom-made and will be shipped to the winner 8-12 weeks after the event_
_Photos shown are stock examples for illustrative purposes only. Actual prizes may vary from the photos._​
*See you next year!*


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Unbelievable!  I can't understand why once again I didn't win any prizes. 6 years now!

Oh, I'm not allowed entry into the raffle since I'm one of the sponsors?

Never mind! :icon_smile_big:

Those of you attendees who received the AskAndy pen/flashlight and haven't yet figured out how they work (it takes a degree in engineering!) -- remove the cap and the "collar" around the bulb on the flashlight end. Then just push down on the bulb to activate the light. 

The other end is the pen and I hope you understand that one.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I cant believe I nailed it on the first try! 

Thanks to you and Alex for hosting the CSE it was VERY informative. Any tie, sock, shoe, suit or shirt question you might have ever had could get an answer in that room by an industry pro. I also enjoyed just talking with the attendees, I was surprised by how varied the group was and like many I am drooling just thinking about Perry Ercolino's RTW shoe line!


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

deanayer said:


> I cant believe I nailed it on the first try!


Actually, you didn't. It was the raffle ticket from your _second_ purchase that did the trick. But, hey! For a bucket-load of Zimmerli, who cares how?!? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## son of brummell (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks, Alex and Joelle. It was a lovely show and a chance to meet old friends and make a few new friends.


----------



## psycho1964 (Oct 20, 2006)

I had a great time (too bad no luck with the raffles)!

Great to meet originators of the site as well as new comers. Even met up with my former Finance professor!

Great job everyone!


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

There are still a couple of raffle winners who need to respond to my e-mail with sizing. Andy's got first dibs on any unclaimed prizes ... so you'd best respond a.s.a.p. He only calls four times daily asking. 

And a hearty _thank you _to all who braved the mere 24" of Friday snow to attend on the first show day. We all had a great time and it was wonderful to visit with everyone again. Rumor has it that another set of photos may be coming my way. When they arrive I'll post a few more.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

There is still one Raffle Winner out there who needs to send in *her* size! Not to worry ... Mrs. Andy's size has already been received in case the offender doesn't reply by March 30th! 

Aside from that, all prizes have been shipped with the exception of the custom made ones which are now in work. UPS has been having difficulty delivering to two winners - if you haven't received your package please contact me or UPS.

Again, thanks to all for coming. See you at the next Collection of Sartorial Excellence!


----------

